# Saturday SE of the Spur on REELENTLESS



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Do to outstanding circumstances, we were unable to leave until midnight friday night. This was DK's G3 (Dan Kealer) first trip offshore and man was he excited. We cleared Perdido Pass with a smooth 20knot ride out to the spur. As the sun came up and the spread got set, we were heading south and I looked down from the tower into the sun and OH SH*T there is a yellow 1/2'' rope about 200 ft long stretched out and under the boat she went:banghead:banghead. By the time we pulled them back, it was too late. It had the starboard prop tightly wrapped and the fender teaser. Damn. So, in that pleasant beautiful GREEN water, I got to take an early morning swim to cut rope out of the props.After that debackale, we got the spread back out and started looking for clean water. We came up on a decent line, but no knock downs. Later in the morning we had a white free jumping with no interest in thebaits. Then a sail came up with no hook up. Then it gotreallyslow. I talked with Wade on the radio and he said that line we had found early in the morning had made up a little better, so we turned andheaded back NE. We picked up the line and again, it was made up with current, weeds, and a little color change. We went 14 miles NE up this line WITHOUT A FREAKING KNOCK DOWN! We finally find a pocket and the dolphin are there. Center rigger slams down (blue and white islander) and DK has his first blue water fish on! I must admit, I did keep both engines in gear throughout the fight to make him sweat a little! 10 mins, we have a nice upper 20's lb dolphin in the boat. We put the spread back out and had a few more smaller dolphin become grease worthy. It was getting late, so we decided to get the spinning reels out and try to pick off some of the bigger fish under the impossible to trollweed patties. We saw several that were 30+ and found a couple that would eat. John Godwin Jr. did a great job on 20lb test with a 30+ lb dolphin and a lot of hurdles to overcome. Not long after we boated that fish, the dolphin got the lock jaw and we decided to take it to the house. We met that storm about 40 miles offshore and man was it a rough ride home. All in all, it was great to be on the water with old friends. Until next time, tight lines and pray for some change in water conditions. Thanks to Chuck for an awesome time. Kevin it just wasnt the same without you on the boat!


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report. This might help others.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I appreciate that, it does make it easier!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice work men! That is a sweet day on the water.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

Good report Wes! Congrats on the MAHI!!! What time is dinner?


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

I wanna hear more about the "outstanding circumstances".

Nice job on the fish. CP


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Clay Peacher (7/29/2008)*I wanna hear more about the "outstanding circumstances".
> 
> Nice job on the fish. CP


wouldnt you like to know! ha! Family in town


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Family is waiting on a explanation. Good report. With all this fish meat, you know I have a brand new fish cooker, maybe we can use it when your sister is in town. See all those lessons I gave you on fishing at Ft. McRae is paying off.


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Finally getting a chance to tell my story. My computer is broke due to outstanding circumstances. Got a call from Wes that friday afternoon saying he's got a spot on a boat to go offshore if I want togo. Of course I want togo I have never done this before (I freaking bass fish sogoing offshore would be AWESOME).We leave the pass and after sleeping for a couple of hours I wakeup and I cant see land HAHA! Iwould have to say I got stressed out about the rope (Wes I would have jumped in). After couple of hours not catching anythingI'm thinking ok this sucks! Until Wes puts thelucky oldspread out. I promise 5 min.later IhearFISH ON! I'm reelling this beast in andWE ARE STILL GOING FORWARDwhats up with that? Thanks Wes I was already sweating the old sack off as it was.We get him inside the boatand I'm so freakingexcited.LittleGodwin you did a great job withthe other bull! Chuck thanks for letting me go out with ya'll I had aBLAST. Wes thanks for the invite you truly have the lucky spread.Thanks again to all. I TRULY HAD A BLAST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Great job guys.. I hope the water clears up this month!


----------

